# fstab и монтирование разделов

## legoos

Всем привет!

Подскажите, по возможности: Именно в Gentoo почему-то не всегда  монтируются разделы /home и /boot при загрузке системы. Таблица MBR. Карта диска следующая:

/dev/sda1  *             200Mb           83 Linux (boot)

/dev/sda2               47G                83 Linux (root)

/dev/sda3               7,9G               82 Linux (swap) 

/dev/sdd1               931,5G           Linux (home)

fstab:

/dev/sda1   /boot   ext2  defaults     0 2

/dev/sda2   /          ext4  defaults     0 1

/dev/sda3   none   swap                  0 0

/dev/sdd1   /home   ext4  defaults   0 1

----------

